# Regal Trunk Make Over



## MR.SKAMS

I was looking through some of the topis and decided to step up my trunk game!!!
Work is still in progress... Watcha Caile:  

BEFORE:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Took out the pumps and 6 batteries. Decided to go with white vinyl. I had some old JL subs and bult a box out of 3/4 MDF. I put the crappy grills b/c one of the speakers is ready to bust ;(


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Here is a pix of the insides of the box with 4 jl 4" speakers...


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Installed my 3 pumps, 6 batteries, with the beauty panel. The front of the box was covered w/ blue suede and bolted down the white beauty panel was cut with an oval and pressure fitted. I decided to show the batteries instead of coering them up. I plan on painting them in the future. Notice the panels on the quarter panels :cheesy:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

I had some amps lying around a Kenwood and Orion and added a Rockford fostage distribution block in the middle. Painted the amps blue and cut flase floor and wrapped it white vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Sorry about the cell phone pixs!!! It looks way cleaner in person...
I painted and the battery hold downs for extra color. 

I finished the beauty panel wall by the rear trunk where the taillights are at. I also added some white vinely on the humps.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

I am not finished yet .. need to cover up the area between the pump's motors, add some emblems to the amps, clean it up, paint the batteries, add sum hardlines, and some neon.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------



## USO6DOS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

looks clean


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15055509
> *looks clean
> *


x2


----------



## regalman85

fucking real nice bro good job!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

real clean homie made a difference bigtime,can i ask about ur trunk shocks,mounting them and where did you get them from would help me aswell as i removed the tension bars and i hate holding up my trunk with a stick....


----------



## '83 caddy

trunk looks much cleaner :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 12 2009, 07:09 PM~15062306
> *real clean homie made a difference bigtime,can i ask about ur trunk shocks,mounting them and where did you get them from would help me aswell as i removed the tension bars and i hate holding up my trunk with a stick....
> *


Thanks Holmes! The trunk shocks are the exact same as the hood so whe it's time to order new ones it's easier. The shocks were mounted at an agle as you can see in the pic and there is no dead weight. I have the trunk release and hooked up to m alarm so I can pop trunk :biggrin: and opens and pops up right away. The shock were riveted to the body by the wheel wheel but with a plate for reinforcement and just bolted up in the hinges. I took off the hood for the best angle and placement. It was a two man JOb. Thank God for brothers


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 13 2009, 12:20 AM~15064001
> *Thanks Holmes! The trunk shocks are the exact same as the hood so whe it's time to order new ones it's easier.  The shocks were mounted at an agle as you can see in the pic and there is no dead weight.  I have the trunk release and hooked up to m alarm so I can pop trunk :biggrin:  and opens and pops up right away.  The shock were riveted to the body by the wheel wheel but with a plate for reinforcement and just bolted up in the hinges.  I took off the hood for the best angle and placement.  It was a two man JOb.  Thank God for brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah them are way better that the factory ones that i have big bulky bastards.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Clutch100

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## SamuraiKing

what kind of car are those hood shocks off of cuz my monte doesnt have the tension bars either and the guy who had it before me tried to put some in but the didnt work so i took them out n have to use a stick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Looks good


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS+Sep 13 2009, 12:20 AM~15064001-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Holmes! The trunk shocks are the exact same as the hood so whe it's time to order new ones it's easier.  The shocks were mounted at an agle as you can see in the pic and there is no dead weight.  I have the trunk release and hooked up to m alarm so I can pop trunk :biggrin:  and opens and pops up right away.  The shock were riveted to the body by the wheel wheel but with a plate for reinforcement and just bolted up in the hinges.  I took off the hood for the best angle and placement.  It was a two man JOb.  Thank God for brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SamuraiKing_@Sep 18 2009, 10:24 PM~15123442
> *what kind of car are those hood shocks off of cuz my monte doesnt have the tension bars either and the guy who had it before me tried to put some in but the didnt work so i took them out n have to use a stick
> *



NEED A BRAND AND PART NUMBER


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 19 2009, 08:11 AM~15125522-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Sep 19 2009, 12:02 PM~15126319
> *NEED A BRAND AND PART NUMBER
> *


They're hood shocks homies......just look em up at any autoparts store. I know my 86 regal came with them from the factory(on the hood) so you can use that as a reference.

Part # E95053 at autozone is $17.99 each and you'll need 2  Just make sure you get them for a steel hood and not aluminum as they are made to lift different weights.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 19 2009, 05:33 PM~15127973
> *They're hood shocks homies......just look em up at any autoparts store.  I know my 86 regal came with them from the factory(on the hood) so you can use that as a reference.
> 
> Part # E95053  at autozone is $17.99 each and you'll need 2   Just make sure you get them for a steel hood and not aluminum as they are made to lift different weights.
> *


http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/p...archText=e95053

Thank's bro :h5:


----------



## onelifelowrider

hey homie the trunk looks clean as hell ttt


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 19 2009, 04:33 PM~15127973
> *They're hood shocks homies......just look em up at any autoparts store.  I know my 86 regal came with them from the factory(on the hood) so you can use that as a reference.
> 
> Part # E95053  at autozone is $17.99 each and you'll need 2    Just make sure you get them for a steel hood and not aluminum as they are made to lift different weights.
> *



Yup good shit CASH MONEY. . . they are factory hood shocks from a G body, in my case 83 Regal Hood Shocks. They are stong as fuck and as soon as you open the trunk with your key that shits just pops up open, no lift needed like you do when you open the hood. . .


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Nice Clean trunk homie!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Sep 19 2009, 05:33 PM~15127973-->
> 
> 
> 
> They're hood shocks homies......just look em up at any autoparts store.  I know my 86 regal came with them from the factory(on the hood) so you can use that as a reference.
> 
> Part # E95053  at autozone is $17.99 each and you'll need 2   Just make sure you get them for a steel hood and not aluminum as they are made to lift different weights.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.SKAMS_@Sep 21 2009, 03:28 PM~15142519
> *Yup good shit CASH MONEY. . . they are factory hood shocks from a G body, in my case 83 Regal Hood Shocks.  They are stong as fuck and as soon as you open the trunk with your key that shits just pops up open, no lift needed like you do when you open the hood. . .
> *


Mine didn't come w/ hood shock's.Just the old coiled spring.

But it did have the aftermarket shock's in the trunk and there HUGE as shit...they gotta go.Who wan't em?


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Some more pics comming up . . .


----------



## MR.SKAMS

The trunk finished. . Damn I'm in need of hardlines! To clean uo the snake mess


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Clean as Fuck . . . I'm happy with the build spent about 150 bones in material . . .


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Damn' I'm in love with my trunk . . Took about two weeks to fiish the job. would work on it a few hours after work and all day Sabado . . Tu Sabes
Here's a side profile to check the rear of it :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 22 2009, 09:17 PM~15159407
> *Damn' I'm in love with my trunk . .  Took about two weeks to fiish the job.  would work on it a few hours after work and all day Sabado . .  Tu Sabes
> Here's a side profile to check the rear of it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good the batterys would look good blue too


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Simon . . Batteries would look good blue, plan on doing it in the future, hardlines and cleaning up the pumps w/ chrome, and maybe an adel or adex to the front  This is what it do for now


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 22 2009, 11:17 PM~15159407
> *Damn' I'm in love with my trunk . .  Took about two weeks to fiish the job.  would work on it a few hours after work and all day Sabado . .  Tu Sabes
> Here's a side profile to check the rear of it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW that Regal is really nice homie!!! Thats how I want my setup to look like eventually. I was looking at the 9 piece carpet kit from Gbody Parts.com and Dixiemontecarlo.com in black because I wanted to give my trunk a updated stock look while having something to soak up any additional oil fromthe pumps in the trunk. Any pros/cons or alternatives to this 9 piece kit I got pics of it below


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Sep 23 2009, 07:40 AM~15161731
> *WOW that Regal is really nice homie!!! Thats how I want my setup to look like eventually.  I was looking at the 9 piece carpet kit from Gbody Parts.com and Dixiemontecarlo.com in black because I wanted to give my trunk a updated stock look while having something to soak up any additional oil fromthe pumps in the trunk. Any pros/cons or alternatives to this 9 piece kit I got pics of it below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a good start for an O.G. trunk w/o hydros. If you plan on putting hydros and a sysyetem then I would hold off on the carpet . . .


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 23 2009, 05:06 PM~15166160
> *Looks like a good start for an O.G. trunk w/o hydros.  If you plan on putting hydros and a sysyetem then I would hold off on the carpet . . .
> *


Thats what I was thinking I should start with my car audio system and hydros then install my carpet? I was thinking lay the layers of fatmat or dynamat down to kill the rattle first then go with my system and then my hydros.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Oh Yeah those pics are pics of how the 9 piece kit will fit into a G-body I haven't bought it yet, but thats what I'm looking at and thats how it should turn out.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Sep 24 2009, 10:05 AM~15173163
> *Thats what I was thinking I should start with my car audio system and hydros then install my carpet?  I was thinking lay the layers of fatmat or dynamat down to kill the rattle first  then go with my system and then my hydros.
> *



Sounds like a master plan. Good thing you have it figured out. Good Luck. . ,


----------



## pako

Well to tell you the truth man.. compared to the other cars out there..




































it looks NICE AND CLEAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Simon Que SI


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Nice trunk once again mad inspiration homie I went ahead and ordered the 9 piece kit I posted earlier hopefully that willturn out nice with the pumps and bumps in the back.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910




----------



## MonteCarloLS910




----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Next month hopefully I can order a trunk mirror kit from http://www.ronusa.com.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Pics of my trunk. I still gotta pick up some industrial strength velcro for the carpet kit to attach to.


----------



## binky79

That shit looks awesome man. i am actually doing the same to my regal as well. same subs even. What speakers are you running in your rear package tray? what size? and how does it sound


----------



## KAKALAK

so the angle of the shocks doesnt hinder the opening at all? I seen that you said it opens right up but I have more weight on the lid, and was just wondering on how strong they are.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 16 2009, 04:35 PM~15379293
> *Next month hopefully I can order a trunk mirror kit from http://www.ronusa.com.
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 07:24 AM~15467213
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm indeed :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Crude diagram but this how I want to lay out the trunk. Hopefully I'll have the space.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 26 2009, 08:23 PM~15473254
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm indeed  :biggrin:
> *


added to the christmas wish list :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS+Sep 13 2009, 01:20 AM~15064001-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Holmes! The trunk shocks are the exact same as the hood so whe it's time to order new ones it's easier.  The shocks were mounted at an agle as you can see in the pic and there is no dead weight.  I have the trunk release and hooked up to m alarm so I can pop trunk :biggrin:  and opens and pops up right away.  The shock were riveted to the body by the wheel wheel but with a plate for reinforcement and just bolted up in the hinges.  I took off the hood for the best angle and placement.  It was a two man JOb.  Thank God for brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 08:20 AM~15467200
> *so the angle of the shocks doesnt hinder the opening at all? I seen that you said it opens right up but I have more weight on the lid, and was just wondering on how strong they are.
> *



I was curious about this too ...

If I can ask MR. SKAMS; How did you come up with the angle - or what did it end up measuring out to be? :worship:

Thanks in advance ...

:thumbsup: Great & Helpful ( using hood rods in the trunk )
I'm sure there's a TON of us out there that has lost our trunk rods & also hate using any other device to keep it open. I hadn't gotten around to doing the research on it & for some reason was thinking I was going to need an actuator. But my dumb ass overlooked the fact that their holding up the weight for the most part at the hood - should be fine for the deck lid.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 14 2009, 05:56 PM~15666100
> *I was curious about this too ...
> 
> If I can ask MR. SKAMS; How did you come up with the angle - or what did it end up measuring out to be? :worship:
> 
> Thanks in advance ...
> 
> :thumbsup: Great & Helpful  ( using hood rods in the trunk )
> I'm sure there's a TON of us out there that has lost our trunk rods & also hate using any other device to keep it open. I hadn't gotten around to doing the research on it & for some reason was thinking I was going to need an actuator. But my dumb ass overlooked the fact that their holding up the weight for the most part at the hood - should be fine for the deck lid.
> *


The angle was come up by 1. removing the trunk lid. 2. simulating as if the trunk was closed by closing the hinges and aligning them with the shocks by opening and closing the trunk lid with and w/o shocks. . . The shocks are more than enough for the trunk lid becaus you are using two and truncks way less that hoods!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Nov 17 2009, 07:27 PM~15694788
> *TTMFT
> *


x2


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS+Nov 17 2009, 04:21 PM~15692388-->
> 
> 
> 
> The angle was come up by 1. removing the trunk lid.  2. simulating as if the trunk was closed by closing the hinges and aligning them with the shocks by opening and closing the trunk lid with and w/o shocks. . .  The shocks are more than enough for the trunk lid becaus you are using two and truncks way less that hoods!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greatly appreciated ... :thumbsup: looks fantastic !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MonteCarloLS910_@Nov 19 2009, 10:31 AM~15712698
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## flaco78




----------



## joe joe

TTT for a good idea.


----------



## KILOE




----------

